# Beer Brined Ribs



## peculiarmike (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is a recipe I came across that looks interesting, I have not tried it yet.
It originally was a grilling recipe, but I think it will work in a smoker.
Enjoy. Mike.

*Beer Brined Baby Back Ribs with Honey BBQ Sauce*

â€¢4 lbs. baby back ribs

For the brine -
â€¢36 oz. beer
â€¢3 T kosher salt
â€¢3 T packed brown sugar
â€¢1 T celery seeds
â€¢1 T cayenne pepper
â€¢1 Â½ t black pepper
â€¢1 t liquid smoke (optional)  - This was a grilling recipe, I think leave it out since we are smoking - YOUR CHOICE

 For the honey BBQ sauce -

â€¢2/3 C fine chopped onion
â€¢2-3 cloves garlic, minced
â€¢2 T oil
â€¢1 Â½ C Heinz Chili Sauce
â€¢1 C beer
â€¢Â½ C honey
â€¢Â¼ C Worcestershire sauce
â€¢2 T yellow mustard

1.Prepare your ribs by rinsing them off and removing the membrane on the back (slide a sharp knife under there to loosen it, then grab it with something dry like a paper towel and pull it off). 
2.You may cut your ribs into sections before brining, if desired. 

*Brining *-
â€¢Mix together beer, salt, brown sugar, celery seed, cayenne pepper, black pepper and liquid smoke in a saucepan. 
â€¢Heat over low heat, stirring gently until all the salt dissolves; allow to cool. 
â€¢Place rib sections in a large ziplock or resealable bag and pour the cooled brine over; squeeze out as much air as possible and seal the bag. 
â€¢Allow the ribs to brine in this mixture, for 6 hours or overnight, rotating bag occasionally. 
â€¢Prior to cooking, remove ribs from brine and pat dry; discard used brine. 

*Cooking -*
â€¢Smoke at 225Â°-250Â° to desired doneness using favorite smoking wood 
â€¢Baste with honey bbq sauce during the last minutes of cooking, allowing the sauce to set. 

*The Sauce -*
â€¢Cook onion and garlic in oil in a small saucepan until the onions become tender. 
â€¢Add the chili sauce, beer, honey, Worcestershire sauce and mustard to the pan, stirring to mix well. 
â€¢Bring sauce to a boil, then lower heat and simmer for about 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, or until it is as thick as you like it. 
â€¢Use sauce on ribs as a baste; sauce can be prepared ahead.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Gee that does look good! What kind of beer do you think?

I was thinking a nice pumpkin ale might be kewl being fall .. what do you think?


----------



## step-n-fetch-it (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Mike - I just printed this one and placed it in my book. I'll definitely have to try it . . . I like beer and I like ribs - best of both worlds!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

This could easily be adapted to smoking too. This is an Emeril Lagasse recipe from Food Network. Abita TurboDog is a very dark beer available here down south. Not quite a Stout, more a Porter.

*Marinated Baby Back Ribs*

2 racks Baby Back Pork Ribs, about 4 pounds, each cut in halves or thirds
2 tbsp. Emerilâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Essence
1 (12-ounce) bottle dark brown ale (recommended: Abita Turbo Dog)
Barbecue Sauce

Rub the ribs on both sides with Essence or rib rub. Place in a large sealable bag. Cover with the beer and seal. Marinate in the refrigerator 8 hours or overnight. 

Remove the ribs from the bag and bring to room temperature. 

Preheat the oven to 275-300 degrees F. 

Line a large baking sheet with heavy aluminum foil, lay the ribs on top, cover the foil base with marinade, and tightly cover with foil. Roast for 2 hours. 

Preheat the grill. Finish with your favorite barbecue sauce on the grill. Use long tongs lengthwise on the sides to prevent the ribs from falling apart during handling and turning.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

When used for cooking meats, I always find the heavy beers to be best. Malt and hops are the flavor imparters. Now, something lighter...clams, shrimp... I would used a lighter beer..maybe even into the "barley-pop" catagory...Bud, Miller, etc.

Matter of fact, Debi...I KNOW you have a can or two of extract on hand. Try using it in a mop or as a sub for some of the sugar in your rub...brush on a coat and stick your rub to it.  :{)


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 11, 2007)

For all you Texans out there.....  This PA boy uses Shiner Bock for all my beer needs (ribs, chicken) on and around the grill/smoker!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sure wish it wasn't so hard to get in the middle of nowhere PA.

Ted


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah! I'm a Shiner guy also. Great beer from Shiner, TX.
And Boulevard Bully Porter and Unfiltered Wheat.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

Beer and Ribs, what a fantastic combination


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess that everyone is assuming using beer to make ribs. Can we find a way to use ribs to make beer? ...hmmmmm...


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I have doubts. Fermented ribs are not nice.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL...well, we're half way there with smoked malt (rauchbier). If we can put pumpkin in a beer or smoke in a beer, or beer in a rib, there must be a way!!! People on this site have complained about various experiments resulting in mush, maybe that's the answer, and not a problem!!!       gross...


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey guy's, recipe sounds interesting but anytime you use "brine" and ribs, all i can picture is those dreaded hammy ribs that have been packed in a solution "brine"..........any thought's?


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

I LIKE "hammies" once in a while. Yeah...don't use a curing agent. That's where the "hammy" comes from.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't have any cans of extract but I do have about 40 pounds of of 2 row left and plenty of specialty grains and hops. Maybe I'll try a few pounds of marris otter with Hallertau hops. I love Hallertau hops their my favorite.

I may even have a few bottles left of the Dutch Apple Ale I made last fall. That might be good.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow... all grain, eh? Why ain't I really surprised..  <bow>


----------



## kerrinmartin (Aug 21, 2020)

Here is a recipe for a really good rib glaze. I have used it several times and it turned out great every time.

1/3 cup honey
1/4 cup BBQ sauce
1/4 cup apple juice
1/8 cup cider vinegar
1/8 cup bourbon

Combine ingredients and wisk together well. Paint on ribs every 10 to 15 minutes during the last hour of cooking for a nice shiny glaze.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 21, 2020)

kerrinmartin said:


> Here is a recipe for a really good rib glaze. I have used it several times and it turned out great every time.
> 
> 1/3 cup honey
> 1/4 cup BBQ sauce
> ...


Sounds very good thanks for sharing.


----------

